# LinkedIn



## adamn185 PE (May 28, 2015)

Hey guys, if you're on LinkedIn, how do you put your PE into your profile?

I added mine in the following format:

John

Doe, PE

So, on the profile it now just shows up as "John Doe, PE" for my name.

Has anyone done this, do you put the PE elsewhere, or do you leave it off? Any issues that you can think of having it on your profile like that?


----------



## caley89 (May 29, 2015)

I just did this. I've seen a lot of people that have it like that.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

Mine has PE after my name and I list the state and date under certifications.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

I did the same as Ken. This seems to be the norm at least among the P.E.s I have on my LinkedIn.


----------



## Kovz (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Mine has PE after my name and I list the state and date under certifications.


lusone:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

Kovz said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has PE after my name and I list the state and date under certifications.
> ...


Was that a top priority for you to update LinkedIn?

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## John QPE (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Still waiting for my license number so I can update mine!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

Enjoy the happy moments of earning the PE, such as updating your name on LinkedIn. And of course EB


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Enjoy the happy moments of earning the PE, such as updating your name on LinkedIn. And of course EB




I thought those were the two main reasons people tried to become a PE? Are you telling me there are other benefits? Oh wait, of course there are, how could I forget the period/no period arguments you can participate in!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

H.e.l.l.z. y.e.a.h.!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy the happy moments of earning the PE, such as updating your name on LinkedIn. And of course EB
> ...


I just gave an example. Can't forget the ability to pull the 'trust me, I'm a PE' card on occasion.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy the happy moments of earning the PE, such as updating your name on LinkedIn. And of course EB
> ...


Around here, the only benefit is being able to write a check every two years to the board.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Good point, that's an upgrade from the usual 'trust me, I'm an engineer' card.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


That too.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...




Do you guys list each state that you are licensed in on your profile or just your "home" state?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

I am only licensed in Ohio, so mine says pe, ohio.


----------



## Kovz (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...




Totally, lol. Dude, I couldn't wait to update my email sig at work, ask for new business cards, update LinkedIn, etc. Not to mention fill out the reimbursement paperwork for the exam, hotel, mileage, parking, etc. And my salary bump!

As for the certification on LinkedIn, I just put my state and date for now. I'll add license number when it's issued.

The cool part about LinkedIn is that I'm connected to an old mentor of mine that has since moved on to a different company (across the country) a few years ago. He has always pushed me to get my PE. We stay in touch and usually write an email to each other around the holidays. I saw a congratulatory email from him the same day I updated my LinkedIn profile. I know I made him proud seeing that I finally took his advice and went on to get my PE. It made me really happy to get that email from him as well.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 29, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Kovz said:
> ...


I put all of the states.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

You might want to take NJ off Sap, no one wants to be associated with that State.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2015)

Kovz said:


> ...
> 
> As for the certification on LinkedIn, I just put my state and date for now. I'll *add license number when it's issued*.
> 
> ...


Be careful about holding yourself out as a professional engineer before you are actually licensed...


----------



## Blue 8 (May 29, 2015)

I'm like John Q, waiting for the official number. Come on MD


----------



## iwire (May 29, 2015)

ya i did on mine. Even added NCEES records as well lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2015)

Sap said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


I do as well. That way when I do consulting on the side, clients can get a quick idea of my certs.


----------



## John QPE (May 31, 2015)

Why do some people have NCEES as a title??

John Doe, PE, NCEES

I've never seen this until today when looking for the NCEES linkedin page


----------



## NJmike PE (May 31, 2015)

Professional test taker


----------



## LWhitson2 (May 31, 2015)

I don't understand people that put NCEES as their licensing agency on Facebook. All NCEES does is provide a test for you to take. The licensing agency should be your home state's licensing board.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 31, 2015)

I was told it signifies that you are a professional test taker


----------



## John QPE (May 31, 2015)

Like they are the ones that review the exam?


----------



## LWhitson2 (May 31, 2015)

John QPE said:


> Like they are the ones that review the exam?




They do review the exam, but they don't give you the license. You can get a perfect score on the exam and not get your PE License if your local licensing board decides you aren't ready or qualified. All NCEES provides is a test that can provide an overall assessment of someone's engineering knowledge. In fact, any state could provide you a license without even taking the PE exam if they had reason to believe it was not needed. The whole reason for the exam is a big CYA.


----------



## John QPE (May 31, 2015)

I know who NCEES is, I was asking if the people who list NCEES as a credential John Doe, PE, NCEES were the guys who review the questions? Determine which ones are good or bad?


----------



## LWhitson2 (May 31, 2015)

John QPE said:


> I know who NCEES is, I was asking if the people who list NCEES as a credential John Doe, PE, NCEES were the guys who review the questions? Determine which ones are good or bad?


I understand now. I was talking about people that list NCEES as their licensing agency under the LinkedIn Licenses and Certifications instead of listing their state board of licensing.


----------



## iwire (May 31, 2015)

John QPE said:


> Why do some people have NCEES as a title??
> 
> John Doe, PE, NCEES
> 
> I've never seen this until today when looking for the NCEES linkedin page


I think you must be confused when I said NCEES record. Oh my name I have John Doe, PE

Under the detail certification, I have NCESS Records.

Putting NCEES next to the name is just silly! Like them IT people..crazy


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 31, 2015)

I actually had to do a search to see it myself. Very strange. It looked like quite a few were from overseas, which could explain it a little. Be interested to understand the logic behind it.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 31, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I actually had to do a search to see it myself. Very strange. It looked like quite a few were from overseas, which could explain it a little. Be interested to understand the logic behind it.





I've never understood the people who have the LEED AP, PMP, and various other certs who put the ® symbol in their name.


----------



## iwire (May 31, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually had to do a search to see it myself. Very strange. It looked like quite a few were from overseas, which could explain it a little. Be interested to understand the logic behind it.
> ...


Ya it's plain silly. But IT and "project manager" (the true paper pusher) are known to do it...search

Jane Doe,  PMP, CPPO, C.P.M., M.P.A

John Doe, CCNA, CCNIE, ITIL, PMP


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 31, 2015)

iwire said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Fixt


----------



## Kovz (Jun 1, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...





Ohio issues license numbers within 3 days after you send you final registration money in. So all good now. It was only a difference of a few days of proclaiming to be a PE without an actual license number yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

